# Suche S7-300 Profilschiene 480mm



## Tobi P. (4 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine 480mm lange Profilschiene für eine S7-300 herumliegen, die er an mich abtreten könnte? Ich brauch sie für mein Übungsrack. Gebrauchte Schienen mit diversen Bohrlöchern sind kein Problem, ist ja nur für mich privat.
Danke schonmal!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (4 Februar 2007)

Also habe keine oder ehr gesagt hätte selber eine brauchen können, habs aber da noch 15*15er Alu-Uprofile rumliegen gehabt so gelost das die Schiene an der Oberseite in die Führungsschiene eingreift und die Untere liegend damit Löcher bohren für anzuschrauben möglich waren.
Da bei mir für eine 314ifm+Simmodul eine einreihige UV von der Breite her passte und auch noch eine "alte" rumflog war somit das Problem des Platzes auch geklärt.
Das ganze kam dann in einen Doppelthoen Alukoffer mit Finderrelaise, ON-OFF-(ON) Schalter, Hartingbuchse für die Ausgänge von de Relaise.
Anzeige LED´s werde verbaut sobald eine Aluplatte oder ehr gesagt 2 mit etwa 350*470 "organisiert sind".
So letztendlich wars nur eine "Notlösung" weil das Prüfungsmaterial mußte auch irgentwohin...Zumindest das meiste davon. :twisted:
Zotos weiß ja wies bei vielem im Saarland geht... man kennt einen der einen kennt... und der weiß es oder kanns besorgen.


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Februar 2007)

An eine Bastellösung habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber das ganze soll schon professionell aussehen, ich bin ein anspruchsvoller Kunde. Wenn ich da jetzt was zusammenpfusche, bekomme ich garantiert Ärger mit mir 
Naja mal schauen, wenn keiner nen Rest herumliegen hat, bestelle ich halt eine neue im Großhandel, so teuer sind die Dinger ja nun auch wieder nicht 

Ich wollte das ganze übrigens auf einem Lochblech aus 2mm Aluminium aufbauen und an die Wand hängen. I/O's sollen dann über Hartings und Klemmleisten verschaltet werden.
Und wenn mein Cousin so nett ist und eine Makrolonplatte aus der Fa. mitbringt, bekommt das ganze noch ne schöne Abdeckung.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (5 Februar 2007)

Ja Tobi, teuer sind die Scheinen wirklich nicht... bei E-Bay glaub 10-20€ irgentwo in der Preisklasse rum.
Hatte halt gerade da elan zum Zusammebbauen gehabt, daher weil nicht noch Warten wollte,  mußte es halt auch ohne gehen.
Das mit dem Koffer war die Idee, weil auch Transportieren manchmal so einfacher geht.
Zudem war auch der Werkzeugheinsatz auf minimalstes gehalten: Werkzeugkoffer mit gängigem Werkzeug, 1* Flex, Lötstation, Akkuschrauber + Bohrer.
Nun "nur" noch 2 Aluplatten "organisieren" die "Anzeigetafel" bauen, die momentanige provisorische Abdeckung von dem "Strippengewirr", Reihenklemmen  und Realaise dann mal sehen die Simulationskarte austauschen gegen was anderes praktischeres und Erweiterung um ein OP, wenn die Einbautiefe nicht den restlichen Platz übersteigt.

Dazu gerade mal noch die Frage ... ich weiß falsches Thema... Für die analogen Ausgänge und den analogen Ausgang wird da noch eine Externe Spannungsversorgung benötigt? Bin da aus den Anschlussschemen von Siemens nicht schlau geworden und wenn würdens so eingangsseitig Themperaturfühler oder Poti´s und ausgangsseitig 1* EVG mit 0-10V Dimmung , 1* 0-10V Dimmer oder einen Drehzahlsteller 0-10V.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Kleiner Tip:
Die Profielschienen von VIPA sind günstiger 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Februar 2007)

Bei Ebay würde ich die Schiene nicht kaufen. Das kommt mit Versandkosten auf jeden Fall teurer als neu im Großhandel. Ich warte noch zwei drei Tage, ob jemand was anzubieten hat und falls nicht, bestell ich eine neue. Bei meinen Prozenten geht da vom Listenpreis eh noch ordentlich was weg.

@Timo: Danke für den Tipp! Aber bei so nem Exoten hat mein Großhändler gleich mal zwanzig Jahre Lieferzeit, ausser Siemens kennen die SPS-mäßig nix 


Gruß Tobi


----------

